# Have you stopped buying from China for now?



## Deleted User (Feb 9, 2020)

The Coronavirus not only made fatal victims, but has also affected China's economy, unsurprisingly.

I personally don't order from China, but rather buy from within the country I live in or from another Western country. I've noticed a lot of sellers on eBay say they dispatch from Great Britain, but when you check their profile it says Hong Kong (China), for example.

Oh yes, FFP3 masks are also selling out quite quickly on Amazon (U.K.) and on eBay they're being scalped. Imagine that, even when people might need a mask, they'll have to pay premium price rather than the original. Damn greed.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 9, 2020)

I haven't because the virus doesn't survive long outside of the host and it takes forever for anything to get out of China and to my place. I am more likely to get it from my Uber driver than I am from a package from China, I say this because there's an international airport near me and a lot of Uber drivers tend to pick up rides from there. Even then it's still pretty unlikely that anyone I am near or any package I get from China is gonna to have Coronavirus attached to them or my package.


----------



## The_Debt_Collector (Feb 9, 2020)

The mortality rate is only 2%. Unless you're already old and sick you'll probably be fine. There is a known case of a 34 year old doctor dying from it though.


----------



## SG854 (Feb 9, 2020)

The Coronavirus is being shipped world wide with Amazon prime 1 day delivery.


----------



## FGFlann (Feb 9, 2020)

The sheer number of non-food products that come from China, especially plastic and electronic goods, makes not buying things sourced from there extremely difficult. As for buying direct from China, I think I did it once on eBay in 2007 to get pre-release Transformers toys that 'went missing' from the factory.


----------



## morvoran (Feb 9, 2020)

As about 90%+ of electronic goods come from China, I would say that I haven't stopped buying from China.  If you're asking about this because of the coronavirus, then this is moot as that virus is the least of your worries for stuff that comes out of China.  
Not all, not all, not all, but a lot of those factory workers do not have good personal hygiene as well as workers in any countries.  You would not believe how much "waste products" and other germs that live longer than the coronavirus are on the things you buy that do not come out of sterile factories.  
Everything you buy should be wiped down and/or washed before you use them especially anything that is intended to go inside your body.


----------



## Duo8 (Feb 9, 2020)

Not like I have a choice, I placed a few orders but none of them are processing.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 9, 2020)

Have you stopped buying from China for now?

Yes,but it has nothing to do with the Virus.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 9, 2020)

yes but reason is that ive noticed that shipping time has increased. so im just waiting a bit.


----------



## IC_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I haven't ordered anything from anywhere during the coronavirus thing but no I would still order stuff from china


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 9, 2020)

I'm still waiting for packages to arrive from China.

That being said, stop fear mongering.
There's countless of other things that will kill you quicker then that virus.


----------



## emigre (Feb 9, 2020)

The hysteria is ridiculous. I went to the shops the other day and my old man told me not to buy anything made in China. This is coupled with stories of people avoiding Chinese restaurants. Honestly, we live in an age where we can readily access information throughout humanity, and this stupid misinformed shit still happens.


----------



## ghjfdtg (Feb 9, 2020)

Every known case so far has been through contact. It doesn't survive on anything other than the host. And many more people die every year on flu. No reason to panic.


----------



## cracker (Feb 9, 2020)

I'm playing Plague Inc. Evolved and taking breaks to look on Wish and Ali"Express".


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 9, 2020)

cracker said:


> I'm playing Plague Inc. Evolved and taking breaks to look on Wish and Ali"Express".


So you are saying to buy things from Madagascar?


----------



## cracker (Feb 9, 2020)

I order from the fine people of North Sentinel Island. Always get it delivered and never picked up in person.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 9, 2020)

cracker said:


> I order from the fine people of North Sentinel Island. Always get it delivered and never picked up in person.


They are good.

I did order some arrows last time and they delivered them right to the boat.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 9, 2020)

I bought some components I need from China because I don't know where else to buy them.


----------



## Viri (Feb 9, 2020)

I stopped buying from China even before the virus. I got sick of waiting a month for my order to arrive.


----------



## DANTENDO (Feb 9, 2020)

I've never checked wher my amazon order comes from but I always make sure I get it the next day so does tht mean I've never had anything from china


----------



## rsx (Feb 9, 2020)

It's hardly a superbug, the regular flu kills way more. Besides, the coronavirus can only live on surfaces for minutes, it's spread by person to person.


----------



## DANTENDO (Feb 9, 2020)

rsx said:


> It's hardly a superbug, the regular flu kills way more. Besides, the coronavirus can only live on surfaces for minutes, it's spread by person to person.


Are you crazy it's killed hundreds tht even healthy medical staff are dying from - if it wasn't for this virus theyd still be alive


----------



## Veho (Feb 9, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> They are good.
> 
> I did order some arrows last time and they delivered them right to the boat.


They also have air delivery.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 9, 2020)

I must admit I'm kind of worried about ordering online at all these days, knowing most everything comes from China anyway. But not worried enough not to buy stuff. I just got some new ear pads for my headphones from Amazon that were shipped with DHL Express. I'll let you know in a couple of weeks if they give me coronavirus.


Duo8 said:


> Not like I have a choice, I placed a few orders but none of them are processing.


This happened in the middle of Chinese New Year vacation and the vacation has been extended as a result, most shops are closed and I guess it's up to the individual person whether they want to continue shipping out online orders while all this is going on knowing that staying inside is the safest.


The_Debt_Collector said:


> The mortality rate is only 2%. Unless you're already old and sick you'll probably be fine. There is a known case of a 34 year old doctor dying from it though.


A bit early to tell for sure what the mortality rate is like since there are still people sick with it in the hospitals that may or may not die.


DinohScene said:


> I'm still waiting for packages to arrive from China.
> 
> That being said, stop fear mongering.
> There's countless of other things that will kill you quicker then that virus.


And since when is dying slowly better than dying quicker? 


rsx said:


> It's hardly a superbug, the regular flu kills way more. Besides, the coronavirus can only live on surfaces for minutes, it's spread by person to person.


48 hrs is what I heard. But since it's such a new virus, and they have only had time to do limited research, that doesn't fully appease my fears.


----------



## Flame (Feb 9, 2020)

ordered a Flashcart.

die pirating, or die trying.

*coughs*

fuck.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## gohan123 (Feb 9, 2020)

ordered something for my father last week but it says on ebay the seller is on vacation. I ordered 1 phone in december and got it middle nuary. my uncle ordered mid jan a phone and got in within 8 days, still alive!!


----------



## Chary (Feb 9, 2020)

My parents warned me against buying sushi, because it's from Asia. Yknow, good ol imported Asian sushi, not simple rice and fish slapped together in America with frozen American ingredients. 

I might feel a little wary about buying anything from China, at the moment, just because I have a tendency to worry over nothing, but I don't really plan to make any purchases that aren't groceries for now anyway so it's a moot point.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 9, 2020)

Seeing as the virus most likely can't survive outside a suitable host for more than a day or two at most, I have 0 qualms over ordering/using stuff from China.


----------



## rsx (Feb 10, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> Are you crazy it's killed hundreds tht even healthy medical staff are dying from - if it wasn't for this virus theyd still be alive



"Hundreds"  or more specifically, 813 according to CNN. This compared to data from the CDC:

CDC estimates that *influenza* has resulted in between 9 million – 45 million illnesses, between 140,000 – 810,000 hospitalizations and between 12,000 – 61,000 *deaths annually*


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 10, 2020)

No point stopping buying anything.
The transit takes so long nothing could ever survive.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 10, 2020)

Nothing to do with coronavirus. I stopped buying it about a year ago or so. Anyway, I dont buy anything from made in china. I even removed dinner dishes and stuff that made in china. I love Chinese people but I hate made from china. There are few more made in china left around here. They are almost gone and no more!


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 10, 2020)

After learning about the virus I have been seriously considering to cancel the lot of frozen pangolin stew I had ordered.


----------



## DANTENDO (Feb 10, 2020)

rsx said:


> "Hundreds"  or more specifically, 813 according to CNN. This compared to data from the CDC:
> 
> CDC estimates that *influenza* has resulted in between 9 million – 45 million illnesses, between 140,000 – 810,000 hospitalizations and between 12,000 – 61,000 *deaths annually*


You said it ain't a superbug you obviously kno nothing about what is actually going on  https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/china-cremating-bodies-secret-coronavirus-21396715 this was last week

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



azoreseuropa said:


> Nothing to do with coronavirus. I stopped buying it about a year ago or so. Anyway, I dont buy anything from made in china. I even removed dinner dishes and stuff that made in china. I love Chinese people but I hate made from china. There are few more made in china left around here. They are almost gone and no more!


Lol crazy guy -I think youl find some of yr consoles are made in China - can someone check if playstn or Switches are made in China - if so do the right thing and bin them lol


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 10, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> You said it ain't a superbug you obviously kno nothing about what is actually going on  https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/china-cremating-bodies-secret-coronavirus-21396715 this was last week


The mir....
Ugh, well at least it's not a link to The Sun...


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 10, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> You said it ain't a superbug you obviously kno nothing about what is actually going on  https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/china-cremating-bodies-secret-coronavirus-21396715 this was last week



No, that's not what I am saying. I already know about it. I am saying that removed things that are made in China have "nothing" to do with fear of caught coronavirus illness if you wonder. I removed Made in China because I just disliked things that are Made in China. I have seen the news already. That's sad.



DANTENDO said:


> You said it ain't a superbug you obviously kno nothing about what is actually going on  https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/china-cremating-bodies-secret-coronavirus-21396715 this was last week
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Right. I am not saying about smartphone and consoles. I am talking about dinner dishes, glasses, and etc in my house.

I am aware of smartphones, consoles, tv and more that I cannot rid of because I need them. That's the problem.


----------



## DANTENDO (Feb 10, 2020)

azoreseuropa said:


> No, that's not what I am saying. I already know about it. I am saying that removed things that are made in China have "nothing" to do with fear of caught coronavirus illness if you wonder. I removed Made in China because I just disliked things that are Made in China. I have seen the news already. That's sad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm soz but you can't pick and choose just because one thing suits you and the other doesnt thts being known as a hypocrite lol you either keep all stuff from China or bin all


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 10, 2020)

I often wonder whether the "no Chinese stuff" peeps would be able to distinguish between The People's Republic of China, The Republic of China, Macau and Hong Kong, or indeed just the first two.



DANTENDO said:


> I'm soz but you can't pick and choose just because one thing suits you and the other doesnt thts being known as a hypocrite lol you either keep all stuff from China or bin all


While "stand tall or don't stand at all" is a fine way to live life and approach ethical problems "don't buy unless absolutely necessary" is one that can also work, and could see it extended to game consoles as well.
I must admit I find it odd to rid yourself of things you already have, though it is probably the same line of thought that leads to people not watching things made by artists long before they were revealed as an arsehole or something, but I can probably go with to each their own for that one.


----------



## rsx (Feb 10, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> You said it ain't a superbug you obviously kno nothing about what is actually going on  https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/china-cremating-bodies-secret-coronavirus-21396715 this was last week



7,770 confirmed cases with 170 deaths. And? I'm still waiting for you to make your point because so far I am not convinced.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Feb 10, 2020)

Buying stuff directly from China? Can't remember doing anything like that in my past few years ever since I started a job.

Now, stuff that's made in China? Well, I'm kind of waiting for those manufacturing jobs to return to the States. Or, to put it another way, I'm waiting for the subject of this video to happen in that sector of the US economy and for electronics companies like Sony, Microsoft, Apple, etc. to start having all of their shit manufactured here as opposed to getting held up because of a virus that China could've avoided if they didn't eat so much weird shit over there.



Seriously, not even Gordon Ramsay is exempt from eating strange shit:


----------



## Jayro (Feb 10, 2020)

I'm moving, and don't need my packages from China to be delivered a month later at my old place. So yeah, I've stopped for now. Plus, I don't want their shitty bat soup firus that's named after a shitty Mexican beer company.


----------



## Theroid (Feb 10, 2020)

the virus does not survive long on objects.. so yes, still ordering


----------



## DANTENDO (Feb 10, 2020)

Theroid said:


> the virus does not survive long on objects.. so yes, still ordering


The coronavirus can live on door handles and bus or train poles for up to nine days — more than four times longer than flu, according to new research. - don't buy any door handles


----------



## Theroid (Feb 10, 2020)

oh yeah thats true.
but i do not life in china. and transit normaly takes more than a month for me


----------



## pop13_13 (Feb 10, 2020)

Boesy said:


> The Coronavirus not only made fatal victims, but has also affected China's economy, unsurprisingly.
> 
> I personally don't order from China, but rather buy from within the country I live in or from another Western country. I've noticed a lot of sellers on eBay say they dispatch from Great Britain, but when you check their profile it says Hong Kong (China), for example.
> 
> Oh yes, FFP3 masks are also selling out quite quickly on Amazon (U.K.) and on eBay they're being scalped. Imagine that, even when people might need a mask, they'll have to pay premium price rather than the original. Damn greed.


The cironavirus has killed less people in the same time as flu... So not realy concerned about getting infected from packages (and it doesen't live long enough to survive the slow shipping).

I'm more concerned about getting my spare part supply cut off (I fix and mod consoles and sell them on a local version of craigslist). Without sd2vita, replacement Vita screens and spare parts in general, I can't fix the most interesting (and most profitable) consoles.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 10, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> The coronavirus can live on door handles and bus or train poles for up to nine days — more than four times longer than flu, according to new research. - don't buy any door handles


Going to need sources for that one. Not that it was responsibility but did a search for fomite and corona and got back not a lot there, no news stories, no research articles, no articles from health authorities. https://www.ecdc.europa.eu/en/factsheet-health-professionals-coronaviruses mentioned MERS for 24-48 hours, not mentions of specifics for this. The WHO fact sheet also mentioned not a lot other than fomite transmission was a possibility.

9 days is rather longer than most things survive on such surfaces in general as well for fomite transmission, most such things tending to be around that timeframe and this would represent a somewhat novel vector or aspect of the epidemiology and containment/control.


----------



## DANTENDO (Feb 10, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> Going to need sources for that one. Not that it was responsibility but did a search for fomite and corona and got back not a lot there, no news stories, no research articles, no articles from health authorities. https://www.ecdc.europa.eu/en/factsheet-health-professionals-coronaviruses mentioned MERS for 24-48 hours, not mentions of specifics for this. The WHO fact sheet also mentioned not a lot other than fomite transmission was a possibility.
> 
> 9 days is rather longer than most things survive on such surfaces in general as well for fomite transmission, most such things tending to be around that timeframe and this would represent a somewhat novel vector or aspect of the epidemiology and containment/control.


https://www.ndtv.com/world-news/cor...s-on-surfaces-for-up-to-9-days-report-2177234


----------



## linuxares (Feb 10, 2020)

Jayro said:


> I'm moving, and don't need my packages from China to be delivered a month later at my old place. So yeah, I've stopped for now. Plus, I don't want their shitty bat soup firus that's named after a shitty Mexican beer company.


Holy crap you are wrong on so many levels! I can't even...


----------



## Skelletonike (Feb 10, 2020)

Nope. Although I haven't bought much lately. 
I will not stop buying from china for a silly reason like that.


----------



## DANTENDO (Feb 10, 2020)

Noone should worry about it - if Yr gonna get it you just hav to deal with it - it's impossible to protect yrself unless you live in a bunker for a few months


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 10, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> https://www.ndtv.com/world-news/cor...s-on-surfaces-for-up-to-9-days-report-2177234


Random Indian news source but the researcher quoted does appear to be noted elsewhere.
9 days also seems to be "ideal conditions" like low temp and high humidity rather than anything you are likely to see on the slow boat from China (especially as it is Chinese new years).


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 10, 2020)

we know the culprit of the declining sales is that simpsons episode. 
I'm surprised no clickbait site has a made a "THE SIMPS PREDICTED THE CORONA MOUNTAIN VIRUS???" article yet


----------



## zxr750j (Feb 10, 2020)

Ordered some usb adapterconverter thingy last week for a couple bucks. I'm not worried at all by being infected that way. I'm more worried that my children contract a venereal disease. the same counts: Educate yourself and those around you about risks and consequences, read up from reliable sources and use common sense and protection if and when necessary, but don't stop living.


----------



## Mythical (Feb 10, 2020)

As long as they're not shipping humans I don't think this should be an issue.


----------



## DANTENDO (Feb 10, 2020)

https://www.theverge.com/2020/2/10/21131118/mwc-2020-coronavirus-sony-amazon-cancel


----------



## eyeliner (Feb 10, 2020)

I did, because there's nothing I really want/need and mostly, no money to spend.

Oh, it's about that virus? No matter, I'd kill the bug _depressa._


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 10, 2020)

rsx said:


> 7,770 confirmed cases with 170 deaths. And? I'm still waiting for you to make your point because so far I am not convinced.





			
				New York Times said:
			
		

> In magnitude, scale and velocity, 2019-nCoV is too big a problem for any one team to solve. On Monday, China recorded its largest single-day surge of deaths, at 97, pushing the total reported dead worldwide to 910, with more than 40,500 people infected on four continents.
> 
> source


This is only starting, numbers are delayed due to the long symptomless incubation period of many weeks.
And anyway, numbers are showing contagion and death grow exponentially.


----------



## Veho (Feb 10, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Now, stuff that's made in China? Well, I'm kind of waiting for those manufacturing jobs to return to the States.


That's very very very improbable. Even before this whole virus thing those companies were planning to pull production out of China because it was getting too expensive, and moving it somewhere cheaper. I doubt they will bring those jobs back to the States when they can get it done ten times cheaper somewhere else.


----------



## Jayro (Feb 10, 2020)

linuxares said:


> Holy crap you are wrong on so many levels! I can't even...


The beer joke was... a joke. but it DID come from bats afterall. *SOURCE*


----------



## leon315 (Feb 10, 2020)

The_Debt_Collector said:


> The mortality rate is only 2%. Unless you're already old and sick you'll probably be fine. There is a known case of a 34 year old doctor dying from it though.


afak it was the doctor who worked very closely to the victims before the quarantin, when the ways to spread the virus were still unclear.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 10, 2020)

Jayro said:


> The beer joke was... a joke. but it DID come from bats afterall. *SOURCE*


But what came first, the bat or the egg from where a reptile came then evolved into a therapsid and later became a bat?

PS: the egg!!! It was the egg!!! Eggs carry the Corona virus!!!


----------



## leon315 (Feb 10, 2020)

Viri said:


> I stopped buying from China even before the virus. I got sick of waiting a month for my order to arrive.


dude, then switch to Amazon then, but even things sold there are all ''Made in China'' LMAO, at least read newz around, since scientists has already found interesting stuff on the ways about how corona spreads.


----------



## Axido (Feb 10, 2020)

Lol, I just ordered a cable that's going to be shipped from Shenzhen. I don't really expect it to arrive any sooner than April. But yeah, I don't care about that wannabe flu as much as the media are overhyping it. I don't wanna say it's harmless, but it sure isn't as deadly as a normal flu.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 10, 2020)

Axido said:


> Lol, I just ordered a cable that's going to be shipped from Shenzhen. I don't really expect it to arrive any sooner than April. But yeah, I don't care about that wannabe flu as much as the media are overhyping it. I don't wanna say it's harmless, but it sure isn't as deadly as a normal flu.


I wouldn't really venture saying it's better or worse than the flu, but I really doubt there's any chance you could get sick from a cable.... unless someone sick spit on the cable, put it in Express SR71 air delivery and you have a fetish for licking new just arrived cables.


----------



## chrisrlink (Feb 10, 2020)

I got an import from japan coming (PSVita slim) i stopped with the chinese electronics  more cause my last purchase (a usb lan adapter) that said wqould work with the switch/wiiU failed to detect on either of mine


----------



## AmandaRose (Feb 10, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Seriously, not even Gordon Ramsay is exempt from eating strange shit:



He's fucking Scottish we eat strange shit all the time here like Haggis and Tripe and Black pudding and Deep fried Mars Bars ect ect


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 10, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> He's fucking Scottish we eat strange shit all the time here like Haggis and Tripe and Black pudding and Deep fried Mars Bars ect ect


I swear I'll eat haggis at least once before I die... (probably just before I die)


----------



## Veho (Feb 10, 2020)

sarkwalvein said:


> and you have a fetish for licking new just arrived cables.


I mean, who doesn't?


----------



## Pacheko17 (Feb 10, 2020)

This is stupid. I bought an EZFlash Jr. and can't wait for it to arrive, coronadingus affects people, not products.


----------



## DANTENDO (Feb 10, 2020)

Pacheko17 said:


> This is stupid. I bought an EZFlash Jr. and can't wait for it to arrive, coronadingus affects people, not products.


But the virus can be on products just hope you don't recieve a door handle instead lol


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 10, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> But the virus can be on products just hope you don't recieve a door handle instead lol


I would be more worried of a dengue mosquito entering the house when I receive the package than of corona, but that's me.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 10, 2020)

Veho said:


> I mean, who doesn't?


Do you know my cat?


----------



## Viri (Feb 11, 2020)

leon315 said:


> dude, then switch to Amazon then, but even things sold there are all ''Made in China'' LMAO, at least read newz around, since scientists has already found interesting stuff on the ways about how corona spreads.


I already have. I don't buy directly from China, I buy from people who have the item in the US, who bought the item from China.


----------



## Duo8 (Feb 11, 2020)

One of the stores I ordered from extended their break to Feb 22nd.
It's gonna be a while before I can buy cheap parts again.


----------



## sillz (Feb 11, 2020)

I Just wanted a cheaper SD Card!


----------



## Daggot (Feb 11, 2020)

Yes, It's highly unlikely that it'd survive on a surface for that long but you can never be too careful.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 11, 2020)

Daggot said:


> but you can never be too careful.



Except you can. Now the world will probably survive without cheap tat for a while but even in the field of germs and other microbial forms of life (or possibly not quite life in the case of viruses) we are seeing the clueless and needlessly paranoid dodge vaccinations, bleach their house 9 times a week and annihilate their lungs, not expose their kids to anything and them be sickly allergic things, create a nice line in antibiotic resistant germs, waste tonnes and tonnes of food and medicine and the list goes on.


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 11, 2020)

Let's see... two kidneys, a liver, 1500cc  of AB-negative blood and three Wuhan post order brides. While all you pussies chicken out over potential hazards, I'm living the good life!  I mean: sure, world health is an important thing, but a 90% discount weighs just a slight bit more.


Ahem...serious answer: I barely buy anything from China in the first place. But granted: if the GPD Win max would release tomorrow, I'm not holding back (okay: I'd hold back if there were a "next day delivery" option, but that's about it).


----------



## Daggot (Feb 12, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> Except you can. Now the world will probably survive without cheap tat for a while but even in the field of germs and other microbial forms of life (or possibly not quite life in the case of viruses) we are seeing the clueless and needlessly paranoid dodge vaccinations, bleach their house 9 times a week and annihilate their lungs, not expose their kids to anything and them be sickly allergic things, create a nice line in antibiotic resistant germs, waste tonnes and tonnes of food and medicine and the list goes on.



You do you friend.


----------



## Canseeyou (Feb 13, 2020)

Yes, I'm scared to catch corona !


----------



## DANTENDO (Feb 13, 2020)

Canseeyou said:


> Yes, I'm scared to catch corona !


Dont be scared just carry on as normal thers nothing you can do to prevent it-you could wash yr hands 50 times a day and wear a mask alday and stil get it


----------



## subcon959 (Feb 18, 2020)

I just opened a package from China that took only 4 days to get here. I'm trying to decide which rom I want to be playing when I die..


----------



## DANTENDO (Feb 18, 2020)

subcon959 said:


> I just opened a package from China that took only 4 days to get here. I'm trying to decide which rom I want to be playing when I die..


Destroy all humans


----------



## WarioWaffles (Feb 20, 2020)

I actually plan to make a few china purchases God willing, don't have the funds for it so I might just wait the whole thing out.


----------



## Redmond_Wizard (Feb 22, 2020)

I thought my Hong Kong Seller just needed time off for their New Year vacation. But when I thanked them for the thing I ordered, they noted it, then apologized for the delay.

It came later just fine.


----------



## delilah23 (Mar 16, 2020)

totally not since a virus can't survive on a surface of an inanimate object for longer than a few days


----------

